# Location lists?



## ricasso (Feb 27, 2013)

While perusing the various forums Ive noticed a trend towards listing various locations visited along with a persons signature.

I was just wondering why? what was wrong with the old method checking out a persons profile to see their visits?

Also ive noticed that on a few occasions people feel the need to list their Photographic equipment in the same manner, why? I cant help thinking its to show how much dosh they've got or how "full on" they are..

Sorry, Im not having a moan, Im just curious why, thats all


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you answered your own question.


----------



## shatners (Feb 27, 2013)

Dunno about the locations listing, is a bit odd and I would guess once you have a fair few visits under your belt your signatures going to end up being half a page long  I don't really get listing kit in a signature either but I did put a list on my homepage as I sometimes get asked what I use and posting a little link is preferable to typing it out every time. I'm always quite curious what other people use too, especially the guys who use older film cameras.

I'm a member of a few sites that have 'Max 50 character' sigs as when someone replies to a thread five or six times seeing the same half a page of signature over and over again knackers the thread up but I cant really say its something I have noticed on here.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 27, 2013)

krela said:


> I think you answered your own question.



Yep, I think you could be right..


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2013)

you usually see the kit signatures on computer forums and full on photographers sites, as for the locations in the sig, i have noticed this slowly starting to happen too ,its not something I would do my self tho, I think as long as no one is actually profaning anyone and it dosen' interupt the coding of the forum then its up to the individual , afterall this is a pretty friendly and accomodating forum as long as the subject matter and context are within splore worthy limits of course.

Looking at profiles wont reveal someones true list of interesting places either , in my case i have taken part in joint reports and not posted them first inline and dont report everywhere we go for one reason or another, but my flickr is pretty accurate


----------



## Happyshopper (Feb 27, 2013)

When I first started I had a list of locations visited as links to the trip reports, I guess it was a way to show off that _I'm not a noob, honest guv', check out all this elite erbex I've done and ting_. 

It doesn't really matter unless it's size 36, bold, pink, and ideally flashing.


The camera stuff is so you don't have to answer the _"OMG amazeballs what pro camera are you using? Mine's only a Canon so I can't take good photos like you."_ questions on every other report you put up.

Again, not exactly impacting on your fragile emotional state


----------



## jordimussol (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think listing your locations/visits is such a great idea, but when it comes to listing your materials it can be of use because then people can/will ask you for advice on a particular camera body, lens, or other equipment. 

In the advanced side of things there's always the war between Canon and Nikon, but I'm an Olympus guy (for a few reasons I could explain). But yes... listing even your filters and spare batteries is a bit OTT. Camera body and a few good lenses is good enough for me.


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2013)

If peoples sigs get crazy long then it'll be time to do something about it. I don't care about much other than that though personally.

Yeah the point about people proving that they're out and about etc is a good one, seeing as so many people will only share info with people who contribute now. That makes sense, although I don't think it's the best idea either.


----------



## cogito (Feb 27, 2013)

If some of the more experienced members had location lists in their signatures, then there'd be an unreadable block of text equating to several screens worth on every topic.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 27, 2013)

I suppose I should comment, as I'm one of those guilty 
Firstly, I started linking my reports in my signature to generate views and to build a bit of a name for myself. Like has already been mentioned, to show that I do explore, I do post and although new to the forum, I am hoping to become part of it.

Recently I've been thinking about removing it, as I think most of the regular site users have seen at least a couple of my reports and will recognise my name, so there's no real use for it any more. 
Hope that helped, even if you don't agree with it :/


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Feb 27, 2013)

MrDan said:


> I suppose I should comment, as I'm one of those guilty
> Firstly, I started linking my reports in my signature


I can't say I'd really noticed it until you mentioned it. It's unobtrusive enough so as not to be a distraction. The only forum sigs that I think sometimes get in the way are the ones in huge brightly coloured letters, but I don't think it applies to anyone on here.
I've got some camera batteries somewhere. Do I win £5 ?


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2013)

as I said above I don't really see a problem with it if it's only one or two lines. It's when it becomes 4 or5 that it creates a problem just like any other 4 or 5 line sig would. 

It's not like people are taking you away from derpl.


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 27, 2013)

In my opinion and to put things on an even keel I'd do away with the signature all together. It's simple enough to click on that persons profile and get more infomation from their page. 
As for listing gear I'd be a bit uncomfortable mentioning my 2 full frame Canon bodies, 5Dmark II and III, and 4 L series lenses. Not forgetting a Manfroto 190CXPro4 carbon fibre tripod.

If it's any consolation I don't own a smartphone.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2013)

I just got a smart phone can we swap


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 27, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> I just got a smart phone can we swap



That would have to be some smartphone.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 27, 2013)

MrDan said:


> I suppose I should comment, as I'm one of those guilty
> Firstly, I started linking my reports in my signature to generate views and to build a bit of a name for myself. Like has already been mentioned, to show that I do explore, I do post and although new to the forum, I am hoping to become part of it.
> 
> Recently I've been thinking about removing it, as I think most of the regular site users have seen at least a couple of my reports and will recognise my name, so there's no real use for it any more.
> Hope that helped, even if you don't agree with it :/



I'm with Mr Dan on the visits in the sig thing. It just provides easy access to other reports you've done if someone's interested. 

RE: the equipment, I don't see the point of that. I don't really care if the pic was taken on a camera phone or a top of the range Nikon SLR...as long as it's a good shot.


----------



## Munchh (Feb 27, 2013)

It's just another way people have found of advertising themselves. Personally I couldn't give a monkeys long as you post interesting reports.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 28, 2013)

I've seen the same.

It's new members normally that have done a few spots but still have the new member tag, I guess they just want more people seeing where they have been


----------



## MrDan (Feb 28, 2013)

+1 PaulPowers, exactly 
I'm just not smart enough to think of anything interesting to replace it yet.


----------



## jimfoley (Apr 1, 2013)

krela said:


> I think you answered your own question.


how could you judge that?


----------



## ricasso (Apr 1, 2013)

jimfoley said:


> how could you judge that?



If you read the fourth and fifth line of my original post you'll see what Krela meant..


----------



## jimfoley (Apr 2, 2013)

OK i got it that's mean.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 2, 2013)

jimfoley said:


> OK i got it that's mean.



What's mean about it? Actually I dont want to know.

Thread closed.


----------

